# Which Wireless Router for Macbook?



## Snubnose (Sep 28, 2003)

Just got a new Macbook...which wireless router should I buy? I keep reading people debating back adn forth on Linksys vs. Dlink vs. Belkin...does it matter? 

Also, should I consider getting a Wireless N router?

Yours in wonder,
Snubnose


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I bought the Belkin. It was only $35 and it was easy to set up. I had my Imac connected to the router and the Macbook was wireless.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Any wireless router that complies with the 802.11g (or 802.11b, and possibly 802.11n), standard will be compatible with your MacBook. Conventional Internet connections usually cannot exceed the speeds offered by 802.11b (11Mb/s).


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm currently on a network using a linksys b/g delivering cable internet to my TiPB , had a wireless printer on it for a while - everything seems to work just fine.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

I live away at school and we have D-link here that our landlords bought us, The signal strength is terrible, upstairs its almost nothing (and this is a newer, small house). Back at home we have a linksys and it's a strong signal on everyfloor.

My housemate bought an Airport Express with Airtunes, and it pumps out a much stronger signal than the D-Link. The Airtunes feature is enough of a selling point on its own for me, but if you need to plug in any computers by ethernet it's no good to you.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm a Linksys fan myself (I have a WRT54G v.6). Their signal strength is great and the setup is easy. I'd avoid all of the "afterburner" and N series stuff. Stick to the nice normal (and standardized) 802.11 b/g stuff. 

D-Link is horrible both in the quality of the product and their tech support. IMHO, they are to be avoided.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Properly configured, the D-Link DI-524 remains my choice. But only if one cannot justify the best; Airport Extreme base station.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Belkin - works great, small footprint and cheap!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I spent the better part of a day today getting a friends 3 PCs connected to a DLink DI-524. Man Windows really blows when it comes to ease of use.

With my PB connected to the router via ethernet, set-up of the Sympatico connection, security and wireless settings took about 3 minutes. Getting the Windows boxes to see the router took 3 hours.

Why the DI-524, well because it came in a pack that included a USB wireless dongle for one of the PCs. One desktop with ethernet, one desktop with wireless dongle and one laptop with built-in wireless.

The router works well enough and is easy to setup. Even supports higher level security standards like WPA.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

d-link for me
cdn. support people and cdn. exchange office

just try to get your other router across the border and back without nasty duties and taxes....

d-link is my personal choice and what i recommend to clients

unless you need appletalk packets across wireless for old printers and such, then your only bet is asante with a firmware tweak


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

I like my Linksys WRT-54G


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Personally, I won't touch D-Link wireless products. I've had too many issues with stability (i.e. crashing with high through-put), lack of wireless signal and other issues. Linksys seems to offer the best value, in terms of performance and cost. Apple's AirPort line offers the easiest configuration, as well as good performance, at a cost.


----------

